# Headphone/earphone for 1k.



## confused stupid (Jul 20, 2011)

I am looking for a headphone, but not sure whether to buy headphone or earphone. The length of cable should be 1m+, or wireless would be better. I have very less knowledge of these things, so I am sorry if some of my queries are too stupid.
I looked at Sennheiser HD 203, which is slightly over my budget, but if I can extend my budget to get it, is it best?
And what about this: Sony MDR-ZX300/N @ 1k?
The name of headphone I mentioned has "HD" in it. Does this mean it is  High Definition or is this just name of series of headphones?

Otherwise suggest a good earphones/headphones under 1k, or 1.5 k if it really worth it.


----------



## siddharthmakwana (Jul 20, 2011)

confused stupid said:


> I am looking for a headphone, but not sure whether to buy headphone or earphone. The length of cable should be 1m+, or wireless would be better. I have very less knowledge of these things, so I am sorry if some of my queries are too stupid.
> I looked at Sennheiser HD 203, which is slightly over my budget, but if I can extend my budget to get it, is it best?
> And what about this: Sony MDR-ZX300/N @ 1k?
> The name of headphone I mentioned has "HD" in it. Does this mean it is  High Definition or is this just name of series of headphones?
> ...



sennheiser is good.... u can even get nice sennheiser earphones with in 1K....


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 21, 2011)

you can even look at SoundMagic PL-30 & PL21/PM21(one of these 2 has mic in it).


----------



## confused stupid (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks all for your advice. But, how much would be the difference between earphones and headphones?
I am more inclined towards headphones because earphones generally dont fit in my ears properly, and mostly fall off... but maybe thats because I used Nokia 

Which would be more comfortable to use?? I forgot to mention this in the first post, but I want them to be comfortable enough for continuous use for 1-2 hours. The current ones-the one I got with N97, slips from my ears when I turn my head, or move it little and I guess it would be a problem with every earphones.


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jul 21, 2011)

see, the thing about earphones falling off ur ears is because you have used earbuds and not in-ear-monitors (IEMs).
Earbuds are the ones bundled wid nokia, apple etc which just rest in ur outer ear cavity, inshort they do not fit properly.
In-ear-monitors or iems provide great isolation and fit.
It depends on what u want, do you want somethin that cups over ur ear or do u want somethin that fits inside your ear.
There is a lot of things to consider while looking at differences between iems and headphones.
But to keep it simple, I'd say i prefer iems for their portability. I cant imagine myself wearing those headphones while commuting and travelling. Headphones are good if you're going to be stationary.
And regarding sound quality, I cant vouch for either of them. But you should be knowing what you would want to use. 
Anyhow, coming to ur budget, In case of iems, for a budget of 1k , You should first know what kind of sound signature do you like?
Do you like more emphasis on bass, mids or treble?
Your budget is quite limited and you wont be able to get the best of all three, but you can get a decent bit of everything.
Within 1.5k , you should go for the Meelectronics M6 at 1.2k(from mediahome). It offers a decent mix of everything and its certainly better than others in the range.
If you can spend 1.7k then go for the soundmagic pl50 for 1.7k(from lynx). If offers crisp fluid mids and good treble while lacking in the bass department.
If you can spend 1.9k then go for the Brainwavz M1 which is even better than the above two.
If you don't want an emphasis on bass and are okay with decent iem which is strictly under 1k, then go for soundmagic pl30 at 0.8 to 0.9k. 
There are a lot of things to write about but i would end my post now, gettin tired of writing .
Do your research properly and stay away from sony,philips,creative,skullcandy.

I own the brainwavz M2 and bought it for 2.3k after discount, it retails for 2.6k.
If you can cough up the money, get that. Best for the price. 
Dont worry about comfort factor, iems are very comfortable. You havent had any experience wid iems, since you've only used earbuds.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 21, 2011)

I haven't tried pl30 but they seems to be good and are available for 1k.
Or you can go simply go for pl21 for Rs850 from ebay,i got mine 2 days back,they are nice.


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jul 21, 2011)

^Sorry bro, you got ripped. 
Soundmagic pl21 is for less than 500 bucks.
Its available for 480 bucks.
Lynx-India - Online eStore Selling Soundmagic Earphones In India


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 21, 2011)

its without shipping charge and tax,so if u buy from lynx also then also u will get for approx Rs600,I had a coupon,so i got it for lesser amount


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jul 21, 2011)

Its fine if u used coupon else you'd still save 200 bucks .


----------



## dreatica (Jul 22, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> its without shipping charge and tax,so if u buy from lynx also then also u will get for approx Rs600,I had a coupon,so i got it for lesser amount



Its still costly. Its available for 525rs if you buy online through smc.


----------



## confused stupid (Jul 25, 2011)

teejay_geekEd said:


> see, the thing about earphones falling off ur ears is because you have used earbuds and not in-ear-monitors (IEMs).
> Earbuds are the ones bundled wid nokia, apple etc which just rest in ur outer ear cavity, inshort they do not fit properly.
> In-ear-monitors or iems provide great isolation and fit.
> It depends on what u want, do you want somethin that cups over ur ear or do u want somethin that fits inside your ear.
> ...



Thanks. Thats enough for me to go for IEMs, not headphones. How could I forget portability?!?!.
To be honest, I really dont know what are mids and treble(I know bass, yeah!).

I guess I can spend 1.9k for brainwavz m1(everyone says its good). The only problem is that the sites I trust(flipkart and letsbuy) dont sell them and other 2 sites you suggested dont offer COD(even if they do, its not on their website). Either suggest a site that sells this and *HAS Cash On Delivery facility* or suggest something that is sold on above two


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 25, 2011)

Buy from pristinenote   . They are located in Mumbai and I recently bought M2 from them via Ebay .


----------



## confused stupid (Jul 25, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> Buy from pristinenote   . They are located in Mumbai and I recently bought M2 from them via Ebay .



No COD.... 

BTW I am in Delhi.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 25, 2011)

They are listed on Ebay and you have paisapay protection !


----------



## confused stupid (Jul 25, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> They are listed on Ebay and you have paisapay protection !


whats that?

on ebay, it says


> An eBay India owned, safe & secured payment service; PaisaPay enables Buyers to pay for their purchases using Credit Card, Debit Card, Online Bank Transfer or Cash on Delivery.



So this means some one comes, takes my money which gets into paisa pay. When I receive the product that money is deducted from my account. Or I got it wrong?

Can you please explain me how this happens?


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 25, 2011)

You buy a product and you pay for it using Netbanking , Credit Card Etc . Now two cases :-

1. You receive the product in 10 days :- You received the product but you think it is not the right product you can initiate a refund .

2. You dont receive the product :- You get your money back !


----------



## confused stupid (Jul 25, 2011)

oh. So this is like pay money first then receive the product... hmm. I would see if I want to do that.

No other site with cod??


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 25, 2011)

Check Letsbuy.com .


----------



## confused stupid (Jul 27, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> Check Letsbuy.com .


Thanks a lot. But I already told letsbuy are not selling those :'(


----------



## SeenuGuddu (Jul 28, 2011)

teejay_geekEd said:


> see, the thing about earphones falling off ur ears is because you have used earbuds and not in-ear-monitors (IEMs).
> Earbuds are the ones bundled wid nokia, apple etc which just rest in ur outer ear cavity, inshort they do not fit properly.
> In-ear-monitors or iems provide great isolation and fit.
> It depends on what u want, do you want somethin that cups over ur ear or do u want somethin that fits inside your ear.
> ...




Nice right up buddy ...  it was very helpful to freshers

Thanks


----------



## ofabhishek (Jul 28, 2011)

Help me find an IEM(preferably Creative ep-630) around 600-700 on ebay as i have a coupon of ebay...

i've searched a bit but can't be sure of its originality... somebody pls comment on it..

Creative EP-630 In Ear Eaphones, Smart Bass | eBay


----------



## ofabhishek (Jul 28, 2011)

i want to buy ep-630 from ebay(as i've discount coupon of ebay)... how can i be sure of its originality... coz different-2 sellers are selling it at different prices and packaging type.... pls anybody tell about its original packaging & price...


----------



## confused stupid (Jul 28, 2011)

I cant find any earphones with CoD. But, I found these on flipkart:* CX 300-II Precision*. They are for 2.6k, but do they worth it? 

Or suggest something from here: Headphones: Mobile Accessories List: Flipkart.com
Or here: Headphones: Computer Accessories List: Flipkart.com

(I only trust flipkart )


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 29, 2011)

ofabhishek said:


> Help me find an IEM(preferably Creative ep-630) around 600-700 on ebay as i have a coupon of ebay...
> 
> i've searched a bit but can't be sure of its originality... somebody pls comment on it..
> 
> Creative EP-630 In Ear Eaphones, Smart Bass | eBay



if u are ready to spend 700 aprrox then buy it from letsbuy.its good,safe n u will get original product with manufacturer warranty and also u will get COD


----------



## ofabhishek (Jul 29, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> if u are ready to spend 700 aprrox then buy it from letsbuy.its good,safe n u will get original product with manufacturer warranty and also u will get COD



Its Out of Stock at letsbuy from past several weeks and not availble at flipkart too.... and as i told i've discount coupon(Rs.150 off) of ebay so im preferring ebay this time...

if anybody used Creative ep-630 here then pls tell me in wht type of packaging it comes....


----------



## jagdish (Sep 14, 2011)

ofabhishek,don't buy creative EP 630 go for pl11 they sounds way better than EP 630 and is very cheap.


----------



## kool (Oct 5, 2011)

any idea about this earphone:::
:: Philips Earhook Headphones (SHH8008) - Group Details :: 
*static.buytheprice.com/pimages/iview/1095.jpg 
for Rs.225

reply soon guys, want to buy for my Nokia 5230.


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 6, 2011)

Philips SHP2700.


----------

